# I Will Glory In My Redeemer



## JM (Sep 14, 2010)

[video=youtube;ME7mdSOjvOg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ME7mdSOjvOg&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Steve Curtis (Sep 14, 2010)

This was a blessing. Thank you!


----------



## Sgt Grit (Sep 14, 2010)

I first heard it when I was at T4G, and it continues to be a blessing every time I hear it.


----------



## dudley (Sep 14, 2010)

_*Very Beautiful piece , the first time I have seen it or heard this. I will only add from the lines of an old prayer and when I viewed this it made me recall those lines "I asked God for all things that I might enjoy life , I was given life that I might enjoy all things!”*_


----------

